# Herbstmorgen



## Limnos (13. Nov. 2014)

Der November scheint die Rolle des Goldener Oktobers übernommen zu haben. Hier ein Sonnenaufgang, ein nebliger Novembermorgen und ein "goldener" November-Vormittag:


----------



## jolantha (23. Nov. 2014)

So romantisch ist der Herbst bei mir nicht . Ich warte drauf, daß das Alles bei mir im  Garten landet.


----------



## laolamia (24. Nov. 2014)

ich hab meine rosen angehaeufelt...bei sonnenschein.....das wars dann fuers gartenjahr


----------



## Christopher (25. Nov. 2014)

Das ist am Abend aufgenommen.


----------



## samorai (25. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Laolamia!
Ist das Rosen- anhäufeln nicht veraltet, ich gieße sie lieber, auch im Winter. 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## laolamia (25. Nov. 2014)

warum veraltet?
sie drohen sonst an der veredelung zu erfrieren, ich haeufel sie immer mit pferdemist an.


----------



## samorai (25. Nov. 2014)

Machst Du es auch an veredelte Obstbäume?

Ron!


----------



## Limnos (25. Nov. 2014)

Hi @:Machst Du es auch an veredelte Obstbäume?

Dafür dürften die Veredlungsstellen an Obstbäumen etwas zu hoch sein.
Noch einen herbstlichen Nachschlag


----------



## samorai (25. Nov. 2014)

Na Ihr drei, seid ihr euch sicher!
Duo-APFELBAUM (Golden Delacius),(Elstal) :Veredlungsstelle  5-7cm über den Erdboden.
  
Duo Birne (William Christ),(Gute Louise) : Veredlungsstelle 5-7cm über den Erdboden.
  
Die Bäume stehen schon an die 10 Jahre.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## laolamia (26. Nov. 2014)

wir weichen ab.... nein an obstbäume mach ich es nicht


----------



## Dieter_B (26. Nov. 2014)

Würde auch gerne eins zeigen, tritt aber immer ein problem beim hochladen auf.


----------

